# Mini torno, como fabricar un mini torno



## Terrywesley (Ago 8, 2009)

Saludos, bueno lo del transistor, ya lo encontre, gracias por la ayuda, ahora quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un mini torno ya sea convecional o CNC, es algo que la verdad es muy necesario, como me gusta lo del modelismo y tengo proyectos en mi escuela bueno, un mini torno seria de gra ayuda para no estar pidiendo un convencional tamaño giganter, cuando uno quiere hacer piesas no mas granse de 5 cm, se los agradesco mucho


----------



## electroandres (Ago 8, 2009)

yo diria que lo compres, ya que la alineacion de el accesorio tiene que ser muy presiza y la potencia muy grande.
Yo hace unos años me compre uno de marca robust, hasta el dia de hoy anda sin problema y no me arrepiento por mi compra.
Aca en argentina, los precios de estos son muy variados, he visto desde $15 hasta unos 100 si no me equivoco.
Suerte


----------



## hammer_go (Ago 12, 2009)

te va a salir mucho más caro hacerlo que comprarlo, no es nada fácil calcular los elementos y mucho menos llegas a las tolerancias necesarias para que funcione, en cualquier caso suerte.


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

de "convecional" o sea manivelas a CNC hay un abismo!

como poder hacerlo, puedes! te va a salir mas caro qeu comprarlo, porque vas a tener que mandar a mecanizar piezas, comprar barras, rodamientos, herramientas, etc...

anda sumando...


----------



## karl (Ago 15, 2009)

un torno sencillo (sin monadas como un mandril ajustable, corrimiento automático de la herramienta, etcetera), para trabajo artesanal de precisión relativamente baja y materiales suaves como madera, puede hacerse con un taladro (en España le llaman maquinilla universal), y una base firme, la cual se puede hacer con bloques solidos de madera.

Este tipo de tornos son útiles para hacer piezas sencillas, como poleas, platos, barras o barras torneadas como de carpintería, obviamente hacen elipsoides más que circulos, pero con practica y algo de ajuste final puedes hacer algúnas piezas utiles.

Hacer un torno mecánico de alta precisión es como dicen los post anteriores, un ejercicio de futilidad, ya que por mucho cuidado que tengas, no vas a tener la presición de un torno hecho con máquinas y herramientas hechas para ello.


----------

